# Central MT packers?



## StykbowMT225 (Feb 21, 2012)

I am in Lewistown, MT (exact center of the state) let me know if anyone ever gets near there.


----------



## turbot (Jun 6, 2010)

Stykbow,
I get over in that country all of the time and have packed in the Breaks and the hills around Lewistown. I was just over there yesterday extolling the virtues of goat packing to interested individuals. There is one other individual here in Great Falls, who is starting up his pack string. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Mt.goatguy (Dec 2, 2011)

I would like to get together this summer and explore the area.
My dad was born in Vaders (not on the map today) just outside Lewistown.

This will be my first year goat packing but have done a lot of backpacking in and around the Flathead valley, so if anyone would like to get out this summer here let me know.

Joe
406 270 0431


----------



## copper (Jan 13, 2009)

I have a cabin in Sapphire Village about 49 miles west of Lewistown.I will be there May 18 on to Nov.I have 2 big boers and i alpine.I don't go on long hikes (74) Check with the Blue Nugget bar to fine me. Larry


----------

